# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Trying to reduce grain intake, especially wheat

## donttread

Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?

----------

WarriorRob (07-04-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Do you have Celiac disease? Why are you interested in gluten free?

----------

darroll (01-24-2021),WarriorRob (07-04-2020),Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## Rebel Yell

Research Rye grain as I'm not sure about the gluten, most rye breads are actually made with wheat flour, but real rye flour bread is much healthier according to my primary physician.

----------

donttread (07-04-2020),WarriorRob (07-04-2020),Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## WarriorRob

I have a better idea just don't eat any bread products, they make you gain weight anyway also drop the sugar. I'm not a nutritionist but I have common sense, bread products make you gain weight and so does sugar. I guess you notice how the U.S. has the highest diabetics In the world, my opinion it's links to bread and sugar. I'm sorry I hyjacked your thread, my mom had type 2 diabetes and my older brother has it.

----------

donttread (07-04-2020),Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Do you have Celiac disease? Why are you interested in gluten free?


No but I have long thought that grain carbs were different than vegitable carbs in many ways. Including increasing appetite. Then I read abook called Wheat Belly and learned about anti-nutrients and other problems. 
Most of human history did not involve many grains at all, certainly not enough to be the base of the FDA's bogus food pyramid.
So I'm experimenting with low grain, non wheat breads and products. Gluten free but also limited other grains.

----------

Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## donttread

> I have a better idea just don't eat any bread products, they make you gain weight anyway also drop the sugar. I'm not a nutritionist but I have common sense, bread products make you gain weight and so does sugar. I guess you notice how the U.S. has the highest diabetics In the world, my opinion it's links to bread and sugar. I'm sorry I hyjacked your thread, my mom had type 2 diabetes and my older brother has it.



That would be ideal and I have lost weight on similar plans but it is very difficult, especially when traveling.

----------

WarriorRob (07-05-2020),Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## WarriorRob

> That would be ideal and I have lost weight on similar plans but it is very difficult, especially when traveling.


Found out eating eggs and bacon for breakfast keeps you full for hours, eggs and bacon get a bad rap, snack on nuts, like almonds. I never was fat but was getting a tummy, cut out all breads and sugars, lost some weight without working out, now my weight stays maintained. I started working out more with dumbbells, squats and lunges also, remember sugar is your enemy   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Karl (07-07-2020),Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## Karl

> Do you have Celiac disease? Why are you interested in gluten free?


I saw "Gluten-Free" Bacon at the supermarket once...

Although I contend that Hog was probably "fattened" on "Grain" before slaughter

----------

darroll (01-24-2021),WarriorRob (07-07-2020)

----------


## Karl

> Found out eating eggs and bacon for breakfast keeps you full for hours, eggs and bacon get a bad rap, snack on nuts, like almonds. I never was fat but was getting a tummy, cut out all breads and sugars, lost some weight without working out, now my weight stays maintained. I started working out more with dumbbells, squats and lunges also, remember sugar is your enemy


Don't forget Real "BUTTER" ...

Back in the 1980s thru the 90s even early 2000's told everybody to eat "Margarine" and at the time "villified" Saturated Fats..

Welp it turns out for over a quarter century they were "WRONG"..

Most margarine is comprised of Hydrogenated processed plant oils and actually "Contributes"  to Heart Disease..

Real "BUTTER" while costly can still be had for $1.99 / $2.99 a pound not only Taste Better why it's actually "Healthier" too...

Not only that Butter is chock full of vitamins and minerals like selenium..

Most tub margarine is processed crap with added stuff like fxtra salt , food coloring, and other junk to maintain consistency..

----------

WarriorRob (07-07-2020)

----------


## WarriorRob

I normally eat turkey bacon sometimes regular bacon, haven't found a low sodium turkey bacon yet though

----------


## Abbey

I just  eat regular  food, all food, in moderation. 

 Nothing  should be  off limits,  its all in how  much  of it you eat.

 Unless  your body  can't  tolerate  sugar or, carbs from  breads, small amounts  shouldn't  do you any harm.

----------

darroll (01-24-2021),Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?


I bake my own breads and make my own pasta.

Over the years I've learned to use alternate grains, experimenting with different flours from different sources. Not all grains are equal and not all flours are equal. It is necessary to experiment for finding what pleases your palate. Nut flours, like acorn flour, are nutritious and work best when used as part of mixtures with other flours. Flax seed flours, potato flours, barley, millet, brown rice flours can all mix well, as well as corn meal. These are all gluten free and high fiber. Plus because breads made from these flours tend to be more chewy, less can mean more satisfaction than wheat flour breads. Adding small amounts of chopped dried fruit can also be use to enhance flavor. Barley and brown rice flours make superb pastas, and flavoring them with vegetables like spinach, Jerusalem artichokes, even the dreaded kale, can make a simple slice of bread an adventure, and the same for pastas. 

I tend to buy whole grains, and mill them into flours with my Vitamix, a very simple process. You need to be careful with acorns, which must be repeatedly soaked to leech the tannins before use. 

Today I baked two loaves made from a mixture of millet, flax, yam flour, and amaranth. All high protein except the yam, with whole dried cranberries and chopped walnuts in the yeasty dough. Less than a half loaf remains, and most of that will be finished with breakfast. There are thousand of recipes on the net, and I can't emphasize the importance of experimentation for finding out what you enjoy most, as opposed to which you dislike. Also, do not be afraid of using cassava flour, which you already know as tapioca. Empty calories, but makes for a nice texture when mixed with more nutritious flours,

We're fortunate in that all our kids live within a six city block radius of our home, and that translates to daily visits from many of our grandkids, and a slice of fresh bread, with Irish butter or preserves, and a piece of fresh fruit makes for an enjoyable repast for all of them.

----------



----------


## Yossarian

> Found out eating eggs and bacon for breakfast keeps you full for hours, eggs and bacon get a bad rap, snack on nuts, like almonds. I never was fat but was getting a tummy, cut out all breads and sugars, lost some weight without working out, now my weight stays maintained. I started working out more with dumbbells, squats and lunges also, remember sugar is your enemy


I exercise everyday. I make coffee. Sometimes twice a day. I recommend Tai Chi. People think I'm standing weird, but I am doing age old exercises, very, very slowly.

----------



----------


## Physics Hunter

> Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?


Due to the uptick in Wheat based gut problems, there is a growing diversity of Gluten-free, paleo... dietary replacements.

For pasta look for lentil based pasta.  It is gaining popularity and is indistinguishable in taste, slightly different in texture from wheat-based pasta.  It passes the teenager test, 'nuff said.

Bread is more of a challenge, finely milled Almond flour simply does not produce an acceptable replacement for bread.

God Bless.

----------

Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## Jen

> Don't forget Real "BUTTER" ...
> 
> Back in the 1980s thru the 90s even early 2000's told everybody to eat "Margarine" and at the time "villified" Saturated Fats..
> 
> Welp it turns out for over a quarter century they were "WRONG"..
> 
> Most margarine is comprised of Hydrogenated processed plant oils and actually "Contributes"  to Heart Disease..
> 
> Real "BUTTER" while costly can still be had for $1.99 / $2.99 a pound not only Taste Better why it's actually "Healthier" too...
> ...


I use Kerrigold or other grass-fed cow butter.  Is it better for me? I don't know, but it sure tastes good.

----------


## Yossarian

> I use Kerrigold or other grass-fed cow butter.  Is it better for me? I don't know, but it sure tastes good.


The palate rules. Grass fed vs corn fed is an ongoing debate. Most cattle are raised on pastures, meaning grass fed. Prior to slaughter they are bulked with corn feed, creating more fat for better tasting beef is the theory, but actually more lbs per head. Of course those same cattle come winter are hay and corn fed when no fresh grass is available. Today, with our "health" conscious marketing, grass fed has become a symbol for higher prices. Yet better steakhouses look for beef with high fat content visible through the marbling of the meat. It is more tender and tastes better, and that requires corn feed. The famously expensive Kobe beef from Japan, banned in the US because of Mad Cow disease, has an extremely high fat ratio resulting from feed of corn with milk.

Those of us who eat beef have our favorite cuts. Beef flavor is affected by cut, aging, and methods of cooking. Cuts that were once dismissed as low quality because of extremely high or low fat content, nearness to offal, are now popular, like skirt, hanger, brisket, short ribs, and so forth. All four mentioned require preparation and cooking methods to make the most of them, slow cooked or smoked barbecue brisket and short ribs, marinated and broiled skirt and hanger. Quality fillet mignon is so lean, it is almost inedible if not seared in butter, and served rare, thinly sliced.

Butter is another matter. The same breed of cows, fed the same, can produce different fat content milk. One of the reasons dairy producers prefer to blend the milk from many cows. The more fat, the more cream, the more cream the more butter. Feed has little to do with the fat content of milk. Again an issue of labeling commanding a higher price. The key to better tasting Kerrigold or Irish Butter, is that the cream is left out overnight to ferment a bit, before churning, giving a tang to its flavor.

The Mongols drank real kefir, fermented mare's milk with mare's blood mixed in, having a higher alcohol content than beers. They also ate a butter made from slightly fermented mare's milk cream the way we eat candy. And they slow cooked meat by leaving between the saddle and the horse, letting natural body heat of the horse slow cook the meat. The Mongol word for cattle eaters translates also as "easy kill."

----------


## Jen

> The palate rules. Grass fed vs corn fed is an ongoing debate. Most cattle are raised on pastures, meaning grass fed. Prior to slaughter they are bulked with corn feed, creating more fat for better tasting beef is the theory, but actually more lbs per head. Of course those same cattle come winter are hay and corn fed when no fresh grass is available. Today, with our "health" conscious marketing, grass fed has become a symbol for higher prices. Yet better steakhouses look for beef with high fat content visible through the marbling of the meat. It is more tender and tastes better, and that requires corn feed. The famously expensive Kobe beef from Japan, banned in the US because of Mad Cow disease, has an extremely high fat ratio resulting from feed of corn with milk.
> 
> Those of us who eat beef have our favorite cuts. Beef flavor is affected by cut, aging, and methods of cooking. Cuts that were once dismissed as low quality because of extremely high or low fat content, nearness to offal, are now popular, like skirt, hanger, brisket, short ribs, and so forth. All four mentioned require preparation and cooking methods to make the most of them, slow cooked or smoked barbecue brisket and short ribs, marinated and broiled skirt and hanger. Quality fillet mignon is so lean, it is almost inedible if not seared in butter, and served rare, thinly sliced.
> 
> Butter is another matter. The same breed of cows, fed the same, can produce different fat content milk. One of the reasons dairy producers prefer to blend the milk from many cows. The more fat, the more cream, the more cream the more butter. Feed has little to do with the fat content of milk. Again an issue of labeling commanding a higher price. The key to better tasting Kerrigold or Irish Butter, is that the cream is left out overnight to ferment a bit, before churning, giving a tang to its flavor.
> 
> The Mongols drank real kefir, fermented mare's milk with mare's blood mixed in, having a higher alcohol content than beers. They also ate a butter made from slightly fermented mare's milk cream the way we eat candy. And they slow cooked meat by leaving between the saddle and the horse, letting natural body heat of the horse slow cook the meat. The Mongol word for cattle eaters translates also as "easy kill."


Well, all I know is taste.  My grandmother had a cow and made her own butter.  That butter had a taste that I enjoyed.  Kerrigold is closer to that taste than Land O Lakes is.  

Just as a side note.........I have never ever bought a tomato that is anything close to my grandma's home grown tomatoes.

----------

Yossarian (07-08-2020)

----------


## Yossarian

> Well, all I know is taste.  My grandmother had a cow and made her own butter.  That butter had a taste that I enjoyed.  Kerrigold is closer to that taste than Land O Lakes is.  
> 
> Just as a side note.........I have never ever bought a tomato that is anything close to my grandma's home grown tomatoes.






My first wife cultivated about 100 tomato plants, all sorts of heirlooms, at our place in Rhinebeck. Most of those plants are still flourishing more than 35 years later. The late August, early autumn harvests are greatly appreciated by our extended family, friends and neighbors. Nothing is as close to perfection as home grown tomatoes. Not even peaches, apples, pears, strawberries, cherries, walnuts, greens, whatever. We also grow varieties of squash and melons. Lately I found myself partial to a jam made from tart green and yellow tomatoes, hot peppers, real maple syrup and honey. Perfect on thick slices of homemade bread lightly toasted, with eggs, fresh ham, and hash potatoes, hot coffee. Sunday mornings bliss.

----------

Jen (07-08-2020)

----------


## Jen

> My first wife cultivated about 100 tomato plants, all sorts of heirlooms, at our place in Rhinebeck. Most of those plants are still flourishing more than 35 years later. The late August, early autumn harvests are greatly appreciated by our extended family, friends and neighbors. Nothing is as close to perfection as home grown tomatoes. Not even peaches, apples, pears, strawberries, cherries, walnuts, greens, whatever. We also grow varieties of squash and melons. Lately I found myself partial to a jam made from tart green and yellow tomatoes, hot peppers, real maple syrup and honey. Perfect on thick slices of homemade bread lightly toasted, with eggs, fresh ham, and hash potatoes, hot coffee. Sunday mornings bliss.


That is bliss for sure.  Sounds perfect.

----------

Yossarian (07-09-2020)

----------


## fmw

> I saw "Gluten-Free" Bacon at the supermarket once...
> 
> Although I contend that Hog was probably "fattened" on "Grain" before slaughter


That is funny.  All meat is gluten free.

----------


## Karl

> That is funny.  All meat is gluten free.


Still before slaugher most cattle and pigs are shipped to a "CAFO" or Feed-Lot..

Last few weeks of their lives they gorge on cheap garbage grain to fatten em up..

Think I once did a video about 30 cents on the dollar Bushell wheat afew years back

Then they get shipped to the Slaughterhouse to ultimately be "transformed" into those neatly wrapped styrofoam trays ya see at the grocery store

----------

Northern Rivers (10-09-2020)

----------


## fmw

> Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?


Masa (corn flour) has no gluten.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-09-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

wheat .. especially gluten .. is one of my mainstays. always has been.

----------

darroll (01-24-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Buckwheat is not wheat. Corn is not wheat. Quinoa is not wheat.  These things are often use to make "bread".

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> wheat .. especially gluten .. is one of my mainstays. always has been.


As a source of protein, I have some wheat gluten in my stockpile.  Not alot but some.

----------


## Katzndogz

I am on a medically necessary low carb diet.  No flour, rice, potatoes or pasta.  No sugar.   It's not cheap.  Ezekiel makes a flourless bread.  Find it in the freezer section.  Barilla makes a wheat free pasta.  I make a lot of things myself.  I use several different flours, coconut, tapioca, hazlenut.  Almond flour is most called for in recipes but it isn't really good for you.
King Arthur has come up with a low carb flour blend that's said to be very good.  It's expensive.  I have not tried it yet.

I make a superb hazlenut cookie and something suspiciously like a cornbread but not really.  It's pretty good anyway.

----------


## 12icer

The low carb diet is mostly free of breads I was on it for about three months and lost quite a bit of weight. My problem was the potato reduction, AH loves me some tatos main!! Raw, fried, stewed, chips, Au Gratin, casserole, MASHED!!!! There are a lot of low carb breads out there but they cost three times what a regular loaf of bread does. It is easy to just cut the bread in half and fold the Sandwich meat twice hold the bread on one side or eat the sandwich out of a bowl.  Best thing is a Broiled chicken, Smoked turkey, Rotisserie Chicken, Salad with Pepper Jack, all kinds of peppers, spinach and lettuce, olives little tomatoes and hot sauce, I love most hot sauces especially Texas Pete's and other multi pepper sauces. No croutons or crackers. This laying around and TVing when not working has put me back in the habit of buying tater chips and eating sandwiches from boredom.

----------


## East of the Beast

There are some cauliflower based breads out there.

Low Carb Cauliflower, Cheese  Herb Bread - Kween B

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> There are some cauliflower based breads out there.
> 
> Low Carb Cauliflower, Cheese  Herb Bread - Kween B


My SO cooks only keto friendly meals. Does great things with cauliflower.

----------


## Bastion

> Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?


Sounds like your interested in getting on a Keto diet. This guys YT channel will answer not only the question posed in your OP, but many more as well...
Thomas DeLauer - YouTube

----------


## kazenatsu

> I am on a medically necessary low carb diet.  No flour, rice, potatoes or pasta.  No sugar.   It's not cheap.


It _can_ be cheap, you just have to be willing to do more food preparation.

If you are looking for processed pre-packaged foods that don't have wheat or sugar, then yes, it is going to be much more expensive and harder to find.

----------


## kazenatsu

> Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?


Making good gluten free bread is very challenging, even for those who know what they are doing.

Most likely you are going to have to eat far less bread.

Years ago I did experiment with muffins using a mix of 50-50 brown and white rice flour, maybe 15 percent garbanzo bean flour, and apple sauce as a thickener, sweetened with honey, no sugar. They turned out good, but only if you ate them within an hour of coming out of the oven. A tiny bit of bitterness though, which was tolerable if you got used to it.

----------


## Oberon

My blood sugar is way up, 107, and I need to dump as much sugar from my food as possible, and looking at the nutrition label thingies on nearly everything I see 4-7 g's of sugar, even in V-8 low sodium veggie drink. I'm also not sure if sugar from fruit counts or not; I would assume it does, but hope not, same with that sugar alcohol stuff I see  in a lot of 'sugar free' stuff on the shelves. I got a lot of work to do looking into all this stuff. I'm guessing the diabetic sites are the top of the list, but then I find there is two types and they're different.

----------


## tiny1

> No but I have long thought that grain carbs were different than vegitable carbs in many ways. Including increasing appetite. Then I read abook called Wheat Belly and learned about anti-nutrients and other problems. 
> Most of human history did not involve many grains at all, certainly not enough to be the base of the FDA's bogus food pyramid.
> So I'm experimenting with low grain, non wheat breads and products. Gluten free but also limited other grains.


I eat a Ketogenic Diet.  I am only allowed 20 grams of Net Carbs/day.
Do you live near an Aldi Store?  They have a Zero Carb Bread, called Lovin' Fresh.  Comes in Wheat or Multigrain.
They are less chewy, and more Bread Like than all other brands.  I've tried them all.
Now, on to tortillas.  I buy 3 grams/net.  Walmart Grocery has 2 different ones.  One is a Wheat Based wrap, and one is spinach based.  Both are decent.
Be advised.  There is NO BREAD that will be Low Carb/Gluten that isn't a bit chewy.
Also, if you go online and search for Low Carb Bread Recipes, you'll get 6-7 figures worth.
I eat "Chaffles".  Waffles made with eggs, Mozzarella Cheese, Almond Flour, sweetener and vanilla/cinnamon.  Makes a great waffle, and there are literally dozens of Sugar Free Syrups to choose from.  I like Blueberry syrup, followed by Maple.  You can also make Mug Bread, cloud Bread, etc.  I make a Mock Cornbread, that is pretty darn good.

----------


## Taxcutter

It ain't the gluten that is the problem.   It is the carbohydrate.

----------


## Taxcutter

If you have high blood sugar you need to dump everything that has carbs in it - bread, pasta, potatoes, rice, sugar, fruit, etc.

20-25 grams a day is about as good as you can do.   Sugar and carbs are embedded in everything.

But get it down under 25 grams a day and you sugar will tail off.

The Woo Hoo Floo has made the keto lifestyle very tough.   If you don't do 100% of your own cooking, it will seem as if all anybody wants to sell you is bread, sugar, and HFCS.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Does anyone know any good gluten free grain lite bread or pasta recipes?


Maybe this has been mentioned... cauliflower.  

My SO is a ketoist (I made up that word). 

My SHTF stockpile does have some keto-friendly black soybeans ( 75 lbs of the dry beans and maybe 20 of the canned prepared style)  but I have grain and some of that it wheat. So I needed to up the keto index.  Cauliflower !

I just received today 9 lbs of freeze dried cauliflower florets and I have 15 lbs of powdered freeze dried cauliflower. The rehydration will create the equivalent of (9+15) * 15 or ...... 360 lbs of fresh cauliflower. 

You can find recipes for using the stuff instead of flour. She doesn't use it to make bread but mostly for a side dish of part of stews and casseroles. But I've seen the recipes for using it instead of flour.  The powdered stuff I bought from a company..IYA. The florets from Northbaytrading. The florets cost about 50% more than the equivalent fresh (Wegmans prices) and the powder is really really a good deal at 75 bucks for 5 lbs... which is a dollar a pound of equivalent fresh. 

The cost overall is worth it to me because I stock up on only shelf stable food since I expect electricity to be unreliable in several SGTF scenarios.

PS..airdried vs freeze dried ....I have some air dried too. It's brown not white. It's.... rustic tasting... which is to say, edible but with strong plant flavors... like a cousin to cabbage.

----------


## Taxcutter

Gluten is only part of the problem with grain products.   The big issue is carbohydrates.   That's what make people get fat.

But grain, like sugar and tomato is hard to get out our diets.

Keto has been growing rapidly for the last five years.

----------


## fmw

The sad truth is that losing weight is not an exercise in deciding what to eat.  It is should be an exercise in how much to eat.  The only road to weigh loss is taking in fewer calories than you burn.  What those calories are is immaterial.  Any doctor will tell you the answer to weight loss is portion control.  If you eat high caloric food you need to eat less of it.  It is very straightforward even though the diet creators try to tell you otherwise.

----------

darroll (01-24-2021)

----------


## fmw

> It ain't the gluten that is the problem.   It is the carbohydrate.


it isn't even that.  It is the amount consumed.  If don't take in fewer calories than you burn you can't lose weight no matter what you eat.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Soy is the Problem

----------

Northern Rivers (01-28-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Soy is the Problem



 and that shit they call Kale. tried it once and puked it up.

----------


## darroll

> Buckwheat is not wheat. Corn is not wheat. Quinoa is not wheat.  These things are often use to make "bread".


I love buckwheat pancakes.

We would be lost without bread. Last night we had fondue with fresh veggies. Only eat cane sugar and no corn sweetners.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I love buckwheat pancakes.
> 
> We would be lost without bread. Last night we had fondue with fresh veggies. Only eat cane sugar and no corn sweetners.


For people who crave cane sugar after TEOTWAWKI, I have 12 oz cans of pure cane syrup and 12 oz bottles of br rabbit molasses and of course white cane sugar. Maybe trade for ammo or gasoline or medicine.

Got no flour though.  Just the raw grain, red wheat and hard white wheat. Longer shelf life than flour.

----------


## donttread

> Soy is the Problem



I think we all have different triggers maybe but wheat/grain is the issue for me. I can follow it through my lifetime. I hope when the FDA let Kellogs write that Food Pyramid they got well paid for the generational damage they did!

----------


## donttread

> and that shit they call Kale. tried it once and puked it up.




LOL. Not much of a Kale fan either, i grew it once. It's actually good for you but it's mostly bitter.

----------

ruthless terrier (01-28-2021)

----------

